
Studio Ghibli movies will stream exclusively on HBO Max - akashshah87
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/17/20919325/studio-ghibli-stream-hbo-max-spirited-away-kikis-delivery-service-my-neighbor-totoro
======
akashshah87
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21259697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21259697)
made it to the front page of hackernews. Title of the post was "You may never
see Studio Ghibli’s movies on streaming services". Today we have this news.

